# Alternativen zu JavaHelp gesucht



## navino (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche nach alternativen zu JavaHelp (Wird seit 2007 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt)...

Gruß
Navino


----------



## Landei (19. Jan 2011)

Eine ganz simple Variante ist es, die Hilfe mit HTML zu schreiben. Dann brauchst du nur ein Frame mit einem JEditorPane und einem Listener, der die nächste Seite nachlädt, wenn jemand auf einen Link klickt. Hatte mal sowas geschrieben, find es nur gerade nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2011)

Es gibt das Eclipse Help noch...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2011)

Würde auch zur Eclipse Help greifen. Die ist zwar etwas schwieriger in ein nicht-Eclipse Produkt einzubauen, aber sieht schicker aus und kann mehr als Java Help.


----------



## navino (20. Jan 2011)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten, ich werd mir mal das EclpiseHelp ansehen.....

Gruß
navino


----------



## Gast2 (20. Jan 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Würde auch zur Eclipse Help greifen. Die ist zwar etwas schwieriger in ein nicht-Eclipse Produkt einzubauen, aber sieht schicker aus und kann mehr als Java Help.



Und in der Eclipse IDE kannst die Seiten auch schön bearbeiten und hast eine gute Unterstützung,


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (20. Jan 2011)

Also ich finde JavaHelp nach wie vor eine gute Sache. Es ist auch gut konfigurierbar, z. B. in Hinblick auf die Icons und es hat alle wesentlichen Funktionen, die ein Hilfssystem benötigt. Zudem profitiert JavaHelp gleichermaßen von der Weiterentwicklung der JRE, da ja letztendlich zur die Darstellung der Texte auf HTML zurückgegriffen wird, und hierbei letztendlich die Darstellung von der verwendeten JRE abhängt. EclipseHelp finde ich zumindest bei kleineren nicht OSGi-Projekten einen totalen Overkill was die Menge an Abhängigkeiten angeht, die man mitschleppen muss. In Eclipse-Produkten ist das natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jan 2011)

> EclipseHelp finde ich zumindest bei kleineren nicht OSGi-Projekten einen totalen Overkill was die Menge an Abhängigkeiten angeht, die man mitschleppen muss. In Eclipse-Produkten ist das natürlich eine andere Sache.


Eclipse Help kannst du aber auch einfach auf einem Server laufen lassen und die Desktop Applikation muss nur den Browser öffnen (auch in Eclipse selbst ist das Hilfe Fenster nur der Betriebssystembrowser der Seiten von einem lokalen Jetty rendert).


----------



## Gast2 (12. Sep 2011)

Gibts irgendwoe ein verständliches Tutorial dazu wie man Eclipse Help in einem eigenen Swing Projekt (nicht RCP) verwendet? 

Irgendwie find ich bei Google nichts dazu. ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (12. Sep 2011)

Help - Eclipse Platform


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Vielen Dank. Wenn man nach Eclipse Help googlet findet man verständlicherweise nur die Hilfe zu Eclipse ^^


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Hat vielleicht schon jemand PDFHelp eingesetzt?

Edit: Gefällt mir nicht. Hat sich damit erledigt!


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2011)

Hab mir das mit der Eclipse Standalone Help mal angesehen und gefällt mir. Ich werd nur aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau. 

Habe eine Swing Applikation. Ich kapier nicht so recht wie ich das jetzt da eingebunden bekomme. 

Fängt schon damit an, dass ich den Download "Download the eclipse Platform Runtime Binary driver from eclipse.org" nicht finde. 

Gibts denn kein Tutorial wo das GESAMTE Procedere beschrieben ist?  

Ich find zu dem Thema nahezu nichts. Komme immer nur wieder auf die Eclipse Seiten.


----------



## Hendrik Ebbers (25. Sep 2011)

Netbeans hat auch ein Hilfesystem das man in die eigene Applikation einbinden kann. Das ganze basiert zwar auf Java-Help, hat dafür aber auch ne direkt Einbindung in die globale Suche von Netbeans etc. Dass ganze kann man als Komlettsystem eigentlich ziemlich gut in die eigene Anwendung integrieren.


----------

